# Looking for advice on temperament



## Dave1205 (Jul 25, 2020)

I will be starting my search soon for a pup/young adult. My goal is crisp obedience training as well as performing tricks to entertain myself and others. Maybe some nose work as well I also want a pup/dog that is relatively easy going.
What type/breeder should look for?


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

One that does what you want to do and breeds to dogs that do what you want to do. 
You want to work the dog and not show the dog so that would be your answer.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

A lower drive pup from a reputable working line breeder. They will pick the pup based on what you want.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I'm not sure what crisp means to you but the more easy going the dog is, the less crisp his obedience will be. Accuracy is the result of reinforcing desired behaviors through drive.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I think higher in prey drive rather than overall or a more balanced drive is more key to precision. But then I think a high prey drive brings a lot more work and training to fit in to a family community.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Make sure you know what it is before you say you want high drive.
And GSD high drive is a level above most high drive 

How many hours per day do you want to train, exercise and train again, your dog .... for 12 years...


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

For me high drive and high energy are 2 different things. I prefer high drive over high energy but every dog needs and outlet.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

You don't have a lot of specific goals, what you want can be found in any line of German shepherd. You sound like you are simply looking for a good pet dog. There is a lot more information needed to figure out what kind of dog fits you best. Speaking purely on obedience, a high drive, medium to handler soft dog would do best. I don't mean so soft that that can't handle a correction or breakdown when faced with adversity, just that you probably want to avoid hard dogs. There is so much more that goes into a decision like this.


----------

